# New dash?



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

SOOOO...


Where will I be able to buy a new dash board? Mine is HORRID. It has huge cracks along it, that I don't think will be able to be... glued? Haha, I don't even know how you COULD fix it in its condition.

It is a 1969, I would be looking for just about any color dash that is a common color, if the code doesn't conflict. (I have yet to look for, as the beast is currently across Portland) 

Like I have said, its Limelight Green, so most of the colors will not look to bad, though I would prefer black if at all possible. If I can only get one dash that works, I will base the rest of the interior off of that color, and nothing of it has been stared for restoration yet, so I will not be backtracking any. 


Thank you,
Pat


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need the dash pad? On top of the dash?


----------



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oo

the plasticish part that is visible from the front of the car through the windshield?

so i think that would be the top of the dash? haha


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try OPGI;

Chevelle Parts, El Camino Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Restoration Parts


----------



## canamjohn (Apr 9, 2005)

Just dashes Products


----------



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice, thank you


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm having my whole dash bezel repaired through a guy on ebay that is located in Texas. There are actually a couple of them. I'll try to find his web site again and reply it. One was a GTO nationals judge and will fix my dash and throw in an ashtray paint job, while the other, who charges a bit more, will do a package deal with a wire harness, dash pad and steering wheel. I'm having the hardest time with steering wheels! 
Linda


----------

